# Problem z emerge

## poland

```
* ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line    54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 10726:  Called toolchain_src_install

 *   environment, line 11296:  Called gcc-compiler_src_install

 *   environment, line  8286:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       S=${WORKDIR}/build emake -j1 DESTDIR="${D}" install || die;

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4:

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line    54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 10726:  Called toolchain_src_install

 *   environment, line 11296:  Called gcc-compiler_src_install

 *   environment, line  8286:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       S=${WORKDIR}/build emake -j1 DESTDIR="${D}" install || die;

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Co poradzic? chcialem pojsc tym poradnikiem http://wojciechbednarski.com/articles/apache2-z-ssl-php-ruby-perlem-mysql-i-phpmyadmin

ale zeby zainstalowac apache musze juz miec nowsze gcc, jestem kompletnie zielony, duzo czytam ale nie potrafie sobie z tym poradzic.. halP!  :Very Happy: 

pewnie mam caly soft do aktualizacji ale zawsze co nie zrobie wyskakuje jakis blad  :Sad: 

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Dodany BBCode. Proszę o używanie go.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## mbar

Czytamy ze zrozumieniem:

```
If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4',

 the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4'.

 The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/temp/build.log'. 
```

----------

## poland

```
emerge --info =sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.18-028stab049 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.18-028stab049-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.6.14

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 27 Mar 2010 16:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2, 2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/gcc:       3.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv modules mudflap ncurses nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Dodany BBCode. Proszę o używanie go.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Garrappachc

Build.log!

----------

## poland

przeciez to jest mega przeogromneee  :Razz: 

//update

http://wyslijto.pl/files/pre_download/u1zgirtn1c

wole to dac tu niz na wklej.org  :Very Happy:  5mb tekstu mi sie otworzyc nie chcialo

----------

## SlashBeast

uzywaj tagow code i dla buildlog daj np. osatnie 300 linijek, powinno to byc wystarczajace

----------

## Garrappachc

```
libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT file_pos.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/file_pos.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/file_pos.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/file_pos.o

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT file_pos.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/file_pos.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/file_pos.c -o file_pos.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I.  -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE  -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -MT format.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/format.Tpo" -c -o format.lo `test -f 'io/format.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/'`io/format.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/format.Tpo" ".deps/format.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/format.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT format.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/format.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/format.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/format.o

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT format.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/format.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/format.c -o format.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I.  -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE  -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -MT inquire.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/inquire.Tpo" -c -o inquire.lo `test -f 'io/inquire.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/'`io/inquire.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/inquire.Tpo" ".deps/inquire.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/inquire.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT inquire.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/inquire.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/inquire.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/inquire.o

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT inquire.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/inquire.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/inquire.c -o inquire.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I.  -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE  -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -MT intrinsics.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/intrinsics.Tpo" -c -o intrinsics.lo `test -f 'io/intrinsics.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/'`io/intrinsics.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/intrinsics.Tpo" ".deps/intrinsics.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/intrinsics.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT intrinsics.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/intrinsics.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/intrinsics.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/intrinsics.o

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT intrinsics.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/intrinsics.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/intrinsics.c -o intrinsics.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I.  -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE  -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -MT list_read.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/list_read.Tpo" -c -o list_read.lo `test -f 'io/list_read.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/'`io/list_read.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/list_read.Tpo" ".deps/list_read.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/list_read.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT list_read.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/list_read.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/list_read.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/list_read.o

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/list_read.c: In function 'list_formatted_read_scalar':

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/list_read.c:1671: warning: argument 'type' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT list_read.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/list_read.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/list_read.c -o list_read.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I.  -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE  -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -MT lock.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/lock.Tpo" -c -o lock.lo `test -f 'io/lock.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/'`io/lock.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/lock.Tpo" ".deps/lock.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/lock.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT lock.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/lock.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/lock.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/lock.o

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT lock.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/lock.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/lock.c -o lock.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I.  -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE  -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -MT open.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/open.Tpo" -c -o open.lo `test -f 'io/open.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/'`io/open.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/open.Tpo" ".deps/open.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/open.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT open.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/open.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/open.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/open.o

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT open.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/open.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/open.c -o open.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I.  -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE  -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -MT read.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/read.Tpo" -c -o read.lo `test -f 'io/read.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/'`io/read.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/read.Tpo" ".deps/read.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/read.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT read.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/read.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/read.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/read.o

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT read.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/read.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/read.c -o read.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I.  -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE  -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -MT size_from_kind.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/size_from_kind.Tpo" -c -o size_from_kind.lo `test -f 'io/size_from_kind.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/'`io/size_from_kind.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/size_from_kind.Tpo" ".deps/size_from_kind.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/size_from_kind.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT size_from_kind.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/size_from_kind.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/size_from_kind.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/size_from_kind.o

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT size_from_kind.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/size_from_kind.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/size_from_kind.c -o size_from_kind.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I.  -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE  -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -MT transfer.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/transfer.Tpo" -c -o transfer.lo `test -f 'io/transfer.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/'`io/transfer.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/transfer.Tpo" ".deps/transfer.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/transfer.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT transfer.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/transfer.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/transfer.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/transfer.o

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT transfer.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/transfer.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/transfer.c -o transfer.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I.  -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE  -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -MT unit.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/unit.Tpo" -c -o unit.lo `test -f 'io/unit.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/'`io/unit.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/unit.Tpo" ".deps/unit.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/unit.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT unit.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/unit.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/unit.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/unit.o

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT unit.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/unit.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/unit.c -o unit.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I.  -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE  -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   -MT unix.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/unix.Tpo" -c -o unix.lo `test -f 'io/unix.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/'`io/unix.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/unix.Tpo" ".deps/unix.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/unix.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran -I. -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I../.././gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -O2 -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT unix.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/unix.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/libgfortran/io/unix.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/unix.o

/usr/include/bits/mathinline.h: Assembler messages:

/usr/include/bits/mathinline.h:6173: Error: symbol `fstat64' is already defined

/usr/include/bits/mathinline.h:6990: Error: symbol `lstat64' is already defined

/usr/include/bits/mathinline.h:7023: Error: symbol `stat64' is already defined

make[3]: *** [unix.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libgfortran'

make[2]: *** [install] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libgfortran'

make[1]: *** [install-target-libgfortran] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build'

make: *** [install] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   (no error message)

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line    54:  Called src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 10726:  Called toolchain_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 11296:  Called gcc-compiler_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line  8286:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       S=${WORKDIR}/build emake -j1 DESTDIR="${D}" install || die;

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/build'
```

----------

## p1c2u

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.18-028stab049 i686)

 

To najpierw przejdź sobie ten poradnik http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gcc-upgrading.xml

----------

## poland

(Należy zmienić "i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1" na odpowiednią wersję GCC oraz ustawienie zmiennej CHOST)

# gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

# env-update && source /etc/profile

(Należy zamienić wartość $CHOST na używaną w systemie, ustawienie znajduje się w pliku /etc/make.conf)

(Należy zamienić <gcc-version> używaną (zaktualizowaną) wersją GCC)

# /usr/share/gcc-data/$CHOST/<gcc-version>/fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.6

trochu nie pojmuje ;d bo chcialbym to zaaktualizowac to mozliwe najnowszej stabilnej wersji, zreszta jak i pozostale potrzebne pakiety na tym gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## unK

lepiej postaw system od nowa, będzie łatwiej.

----------

## p1c2u

 *poland wrote:*   

> (Należy zmienić "i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1" na odpowiednią wersję GCC oraz ustawienie zmiennej CHOST)
> 
> # gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1
> 
> # env-update && source /etc/profile
> ...

 

Zmieniasz to na wartość CHOST z /etc/make.conf i wersję gcc którą zainstalowałeś: $CHOST-<gcc-version>. 

 *poland wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Należy zamienić wartość $CHOST na używaną w systemie, ustawienie znajduje się w pliku /etc/make.conf)
> 
> (Należy zamienić <gcc-version> używaną (zaktualizowaną) wersją GCC)
> ...

 

tu tak samo, CHOST z /etc/make.conf, <gcc-version> - zainstalowana wersja gcc, a na końcu stara wersja gcc. Prościej się nie da.

----------

## poland

wklepalem to pierwsze

a nastepnie "emerge gcc" i ten sam blad :<

----------

## unK

Skoro w tym poradniku pierwszym krokiem jest kompilacja nowego gcc, którego jednak nie możesz skompilować, bo się wywala, trzeba podejść do problemu z innej strony.

Biorąc pod uwagę fakt, że /usr/include/bits/mathinline.h jest najwyraźniej powodem problemów, a ten plik należy do glibc, skompiluj sobie najpierw nowsze glibc i wtedy spróbuj z gcc. Chociaż i tak obstaję przy tym, że postawienie systemu od nowa jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem, bo podczas tej aktualizacji napotkasz pewnie jeszcze trochę problemów i rozwiązanie ich zajmie więcej czasu niż reinstalacja.

Tak z ciekawości, skąd wziąłeś taki stary system? Przecież on ma z 3-4 lata.

----------

## Marvell

Hmm, mam podobny problem, ale u mnie aktualizacja poszła dobrze (chyba:))  Doszedłem do momentu, w którym musze zrobić

```
 emerge -eav world
```

Czy to tak naprawdę konieczne? Nie wystarczyłoby emerge -uDN wordl?

Pytam bo mam 628 pakietów do przeemegrowania, zajmie to całe wieki:C[/code]

----------

## unK

Podobny problem = też przeszedłeś z gcc-3.5.* na 4.*?

----------

## Marvell

Nie nie, podobny problem w sensie kłopotów z aktualizacją gcc:). Nieprecyzyjnie się wyraziłem.

U mnie była to aktualizacja z  4.3.4 na 4.4.3 bodajże.

----------

## unK

Jak się przechodzi z 4.x.* na 4.y.*, gdzie x != y, to wtedy zazwyczaj warto przekompilować system, bo może się zdarzyć, że np. jakiś plugin odmówi posłuszeństwa (mi kiedyś qt3 skompilowane gcc-4.2 nie wykrywało qtcurve skompilowanego gcc-4.3), ale w przypadku zmiany najmniej znaczącego numeru wersji nie ma to sensu.

----------

## poland

nie mam dostepu fizycznie do tego serwera... pozatym jest na nim troche aplikacji odpalonych takze wolalbym go maxymalnie zaaktualizowac..

http://www.speedyshare.com/files/21748708/build.log

emerge glibc tez failed  :Sad: 

wyzej link do build.loga z niego  :Sad: 

pomoze mi ktos wkoncu zaaktualizowac ten soft?

----------

## poland

pomoze ktos??

----------

## p1c2u

dodaj sotatnie linijki z errorami nie każdemu chce się ściągać logi

----------

## poland

```
-Wl,-dynamic-linker=/lib/ld-linux.so.2 -Wl,-z,relro -Wl,-z,now \

   -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/csu/ \

    \

  -Wl,-O1  \

  -L/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -L/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/math -L/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf -L/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/dlfcn -L/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nss -L/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nis -L/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/rt -L/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/resolv -L/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/crypt -L/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl -Wl,-rpath-link=/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl:/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/math:/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf:/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/dlfcn:/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nss:/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nis:/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/rt:/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/resolv:/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/crypt:/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl \

  -o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/nscd /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/nscd.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/connections.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/pwdcache.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/getpwnam_r.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/getpwuid_r.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/grpcache.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/getgrnam_r.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/getgrgid_r.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/hstcache.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/gethstbyad_r.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/gethstbynm3_r.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/getsrvbynm_r.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/getsrvbypt_r.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/servicescache.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/dbg_log.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/nscd_conf.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/nscd_stat.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/cache.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/mem.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/nscd_setup_thread.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/xmalloc.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/xstrdup.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/aicache.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/initgrcache.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/gai.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/res_hconf.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/rt/librt.so /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl/libpthread_nonshared.a /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl/libpthread.so /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nis/libnsl.so  /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_nonshared.a

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/connections.o: In function `nscd_init':

connections.c:(.text+0x31a1): warning: warning: inotify_add_watch is not implemented and will always fail

connections.c:(.text+0x354c): warning: warning: inotify_init is not implemented and will always fail

connections.c:(.text+0x2ad7): warning: warning: inotify_init1 is not implemented and will always fail

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/nscd.o: In function `nscd_open_socket':

nscd.c:(.text+0x128): undefined reference to `__guard'

nscd.c:(.text+0x1b7): undefined reference to `__guard'

nscd.c:(.text+0x1d3): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/nscd.o: In function `parse_opt':

nscd.c:(.text+0x209): undefined reference to `__guard'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/nscd.o: In function `.L43':

nscd.c:(.text+0x297): undefined reference to `__guard'

nscd.c:(.text+0x2b5): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/nscd.o: In function `.L16':

nscd.c:(.text+0x3fb): undefined reference to `__guard'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/connections.o: In function `restart':

connections.c:(.text+0x2a9): undefined reference to `__guard'

connections.c:(.text+0x38a): undefined reference to `__guard'

connections.c:(.text+0x3a6): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/connections.o: In function `nscd_run_worker':

connections.c:(.text+0xb19): undefined reference to `__guard'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/connections.o: In function `start_threads':

connections.c:(.text+0x1aa9): undefined reference to `__guard'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/connections.o: In function `nscd_init':

connections.c:(.text+0x2a99): undefined reference to `__guard'

connections.c:(.text+0x2d1e): undefined reference to `__guard'

connections.c:(.text+0x2d3e): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/pwdcache.o: In function `cache_addpw':

pwdcache.c:(.text+0x22): undefined reference to `__guard'

pwdcache.c:(.text+0x592): undefined reference to `__guard'

pwdcache.c:(.text+0x5b2): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/pwdcache.o: In function `addpwbyX':

pwdcache.c:(.text+0xcf1): undefined reference to `__guard'

pwdcache.c:(.text+0xe11): undefined reference to `__guard'

pwdcache.c:(.text+0xe2d): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/grpcache.o: In function `cache_addgr':

grpcache.c:(.text+0x22): undefined reference to `__guard'

grpcache.c:(.text+0x5b5): undefined reference to `__guard'

grpcache.c:(.text+0x5d5): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/grpcache.o: In function `addgrbyX':

grpcache.c:(.text+0xcd1): undefined reference to `__guard'

grpcache.c:(.text+0xdf0): undefined reference to `__guard'

grpcache.c:(.text+0xe0c): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/hstcache.o: In function `cache_addhst':

hstcache.c:(.text+0x22): undefined reference to `__guard'

hstcache.c:(.text+0x4a0): undefined reference to `__guard'

hstcache.c:(.text+0x4bc): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/hstcache.o: In function `addhstbyX':

hstcache.c:(.text+0xc51): undefined reference to `__guard'

hstcache.c:(.text+0xe75): undefined reference to `__guard'

hstcache.c:(.text+0xe91): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/servicescache.o: In function `cache_addserv':

servicescache.c:(.text+0x22): undefined reference to `__guard'

servicescache.c:(.text+0x4ef): undefined reference to `__guard'

servicescache.c:(.text+0x50b): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/servicescache.o: In function `addservbyX':

servicescache.c:(.text+0xb11): undefined reference to `__guard'

servicescache.c:(.text+0xc01): undefined reference to `__guard'

servicescache.c:(.text+0xc1d): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/dbg_log.o: In function `dbg_log':

dbg_log.c:(.text+0xa4): undefined reference to `__guard'

dbg_log.c:(.text+0x179): undefined reference to `__guard'

dbg_log.c:(.text+0x195): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

dbg_log.c:(.text+0x1af): undefined reference to `__guard'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/nscd_stat.o: In function `send_stats':

nscd_stat.c:(.text+0x20): undefined reference to `__guard'

nscd_stat.c:(.text+0x393): undefined reference to `__guard'

nscd_stat.c:(.text+0x3af): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/nscd_stat.o: In function `receive_print_stats':

nscd_stat.c:(.text+0x3e9): undefined reference to `__guard'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/cache.o: In function `cache_add':

cache.c:(.text+0x137): undefined reference to `__guard'

cache.c:(.text+0x286): undefined reference to `__guard'

cache.c:(.text+0x2a2): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/cache.o: In function `prune_cache':

cache.c:(.text+0x4b9): undefined reference to `__guard'

cache.c:(.text+0x7d5): undefined reference to `__guard'

cache.c:(.text+0x80b): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/mem.o: In function `gc':

mem.c:(.text+0x149): undefined reference to `__guard'

mem.c:(.text+0x882): undefined reference to `__guard'

mem.c:(.text+0x8a2): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/nscd_setup_thread.o: In function `setup_thread':

nscd_setup_thread.c:(.text+0x1c): undefined reference to `__guard'

nscd_setup_thread.c:(.text+0x77): undefined reference to `__guard'

nscd_setup_thread.c:(.text+0x93): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

nscd_setup_thread.c:(.text+0xd6): undefined reference to `__guard'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/aicache.o: In function `addhstaiX':

aicache.c:(.text+0x2e): undefined reference to `__guard'

aicache.c:(.text+0x4a8): undefined reference to `__guard'

aicache.c:(.text+0x4c8): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/initgrcache.o: In function `compat_call':

initgrcache.c:(.text+0x1b): undefined reference to `__guard'

initgrcache.c:(.text+0x85): undefined reference to `__guard'

initgrcache.c:(.text+0xa5): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/initgrcache.o: In function `addinitgroupsX':

initgrcache.c:(.text+0x2d2): undefined reference to `__guard'

initgrcache.c:(.text+0x850): undefined reference to `__guard'

initgrcache.c:(.text+0x870): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/gai.o: In function `gaih_inet_serv':

gai.c:(.text+0x1e): undefined reference to `__guard'

gai.c:(.text+0x8d): undefined reference to `__guard'

gai.c:(.text+0xa9): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

gai.c:(.text+0xe1): undefined reference to `__guard'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/gai.o: In function `match_prefix':

gai.c:(.text+0x1cb): undefined reference to `__guard'

gai.c:(.text+0x208): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/gai.o: In function `gaiconf_init':

gai.c:(.text+0x47d): undefined reference to `__guard'

gai.c:(.text+0xa57): undefined reference to `__guard'

gai.c:(.text+0xa79): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

gai.c:(.text+0xac1): undefined reference to `__guard'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/gai.o: In function `gaih_inet':

gai.c:(.text+0x22ff): undefined reference to `__guard'

gai.c:(.text+0x249a): undefined reference to `__guard'

gai.c:(.text+0x2524): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

gai.c:(.text+0x2ed2): undefined reference to `__guard'

gai.c:(.text+0x3654): undefined reference to `__guard'

gai.c:(.text+0x3a7f): undefined reference to `__guard'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/gai.o: In function `getaddrinfo':

gai.c:(.text+0x3c2e): undefined reference to `__guard'

gai.c:(.text+0x40c0): undefined reference to `__guard'

gai.c:(.text+0x40f4): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

gai.c:(.text+0x4315): undefined reference to `__guard'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/res_hconf.o: In function `do_init':

res_hconf.c:(.text+0x441): undefined reference to `__guard'

res_hconf.c:(.text+0x736): undefined reference to `__guard'

res_hconf.c:(.text+0x752): undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/nscd] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/glibc-2.10.1/nscd'

make[1]: *** [nscd/others] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/glibc-2.10.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   make for default failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m           ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m         environment, line 3770:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m         environment, line 1200:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   src_compile.eblit, line  207:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   src_compile.eblit, line  123:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m         make PARALLELMFLAGS="${MAKEOPTS}" || die "make for ${ABI} failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/glibc-2.10.1'
```

Last edited by poland on Tue Apr 06, 2010 5:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## p1c2u

Po pierwsze logi umieszcza sie w znaczniku CODE. Po drugie czy masz linux-heraders aktualne?

----------

## poland

jak to zaaktualizowac?

----------

## p1c2u

Tak jak każdy pakiet

```

emerge -1u linux-headers

```

----------

## poland

wklepalem to i zakonczylo sie pomyslnie ale kolejna proba:

```
emerge glibc
```

 badz 

```
emerge gcc
```

 konczy sie nie powodzeniem w identyczne sposob jak to bylo wczesniej

----------

## p1c2u

Spróbuj najpierw przejść na gcc-4.1

```

emerge -uav =gcc-4.1*

```

i dalej wg poradnika

----------

## poland

no coz probowalem juz tej metody, ale najpierw na mojej drodze staje "glibc"

```
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nscd/nscd] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/glibc-2.10.1/nscd'

make[1]: *** [nscd/others] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/glibc-2.10.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1 failed:

 *   make for default failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3781:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line 1211:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  207:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  123:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              make PARALLELMFLAGS="${MAKEOPTS}" || die "make for ${ABI} failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/glibc-2.10.1'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1:

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1 failed:

 *   make for default failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3781:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line 1211:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  207:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  123:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              make PARALLELMFLAGS="${MAKEOPTS}" || die "make for ${ABI} failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/glibc-2.10.1'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

BORYS ~ #

 * Messages for package sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1:

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1 failed:

 *   make for default failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3781:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line 1211:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  207:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  123:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              make PARALLELMFLAGS="${MAKEOPTS}" || die "make for ${ABI} failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/glibc-2.10.1'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## p1c2u

A próbowałeś starszą wersję glibc? 2.6 albo 2.8?

----------

## SlashBeast

Za malo tego bledu wklejasz to raz, dwa, nie kombinuj z downgrade glibc.

----------

## poland

panowie to co mam zrobic :/ wyzej jest plik do sciagnecia gdzie jest caly build.log :/

----------

## p1c2u

@SlashBeast Po pierwsze kolega @poland ma glibc-2.3.5-r2, które nie kwalifikuje go na gcc-4.1. Po drugie nikt tu nie mówił o downgradzie.

----------

## poland

 *p1c2u wrote:*   

> A próbowałeś starszą wersję glibc? 2.6 albo 2.8?

 

a wiec jak mam sie do tego zastosowac? (komendy)

po kolejnych moich probach, w momencie kiedy chce sie zalogowac automatycznie mnie rozlacza.. musialem namieszac i chyba calkiem to padlo juz :<

----------

## ArnVaker

binarki => http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/

Wrzuć w ogóle tinderbox w forumową szukajkę, a znajdziesz kilka wątków dotyczących aktualizacji starych instalacji systemu.

----------

